# A dumb Hcg question?



## orion (Dec 2, 2013)

Okay so I ordered hcg and it came in 2 veils one of the veils came broken luckily though its not the powder veil one.I was just wondering is the other veil just sterile water and  can I just buy some sterile water and mix it and it would be okay? the broken veil says sterile diluent and also says 0.9% sodium chloride B.P. I just want to make sure thanks in advance


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

You should use bacteriostatic water not sterile water.  Sterile is fine if you're going to inject all of it right away, but if you're going to store some of it you want bacteriostatic water.  Most of us just through the little vials away.  Don't forget to store it in the fridge after it's mixed.


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2013)

orion said:


> Okay so I ordered hcg and it came in 2 veils one of the veils came broken luckily though its not the powder veil one.I was just wondering is the other veil just sterile water and  can I just buy some sterile water and mix it and it would be okay? the broken veil says sterile diluent and also says 0.9% sodium chloride B.P. I just want to make sure thanks in advance



You can get bac water on Amazon ect... You will be fine.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2013)

I always get it here...Its fast and cheap

http://www.mountainside-medical.com...=bac%20water&gclid=CKPbh_nPkrsCFe4WMgodPQYAbw


----------



## orion (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## orion (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow Thanks! 





Popeye said:


> I always get it here...Its fast and cheap
> 
> mountainside-medical.com/sterile-water-for-injection-bacteriostatic-water-30-ml.html?network=g&keyword=bac%2520water&gclid=CKPbh_nPkrsCFe4WMgodPQYAbw


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you guys prefer with or without salt?  I have some of each


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Do you guys prefer with or without salt?  I have some of each



Plain bacwater without salt...some say the sodium can degrade hcg and other peptides over a period of time. I don't believe that to be true...but may as well just use plain bacwater


----------



## bronco (Dec 3, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Do you guys prefer with or without salt?  I have some of each



I have never seen any with salt, what is it for?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

It's 0.9% NaCl, which I believe is isotonic, or matches the salt level naturally in the body.  I've heard conflicting things about it.  AFAIK, some HCG kits come with it and it is OK to use with HCG, but I'm not sure about HGH or other peptides.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 6, 2013)

i got this off another site, just make your own for ~$5



> Someone requested that I make a guide on how to do this, so here it is. I'm going to be as brief as possible because this is really easy.
> 
> When creating bacteriostatic water, I go with the standard 0.9% benzyl alcohol to 99.1% water ratio. I wouldn't increase/decrease it without being more knowledgeable about what you're doing than I am in regards to solubility in benzyl alcohol (I wish I could find such numbers and post it here).
> 
> ...


----------

